# traitor/blood pact Imperial Guard



## The144thCadianPlatoon (Jul 31, 2009)

ok so my fluffy type IG army is based on a regiment that turned evil during the heresy, so after seeing many ideas online i've decided it will be a chaos spacemarine as the commander, so it's like he's in charge but he turned chaos so makes the guardsmen do it too. i've planned a cool paint job too for all the guardsmen, and i'll kitbash catachan with cadian for sum small converting. but i need to ask everyone a question, alot of people use stuff to make their traitors with mideival armour and stuff so i was wondering exactly what do people use? i looked in some warhammer stuff and thought it would probly be bretonnian men at arms or some chaos things, if you, reader, have an army like this, what did (would) you use for it? i just want some ideas/opinions so i don't buy something thats like way different sizing or sumthing so it dusnt look good in conversions. anyways, ya thats about it, just a cool army project i wanna try. i already have a 1200 point cadian army so i could say the traitors are penal legion and cadians are guards. watever, gimme your opinion what you think.:victory:


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

I always use chaos maraduars for any 40k conversion. definitly recommend useing them


----------



## CrimsonMizer (Nov 6, 2009)

Doesn't sound like a bad idea, really.
The only problem I have with it are the Catachan..
I hate Catachan...


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon (Jul 31, 2009)

lol crimzon mizer, "What the f*** did you put in my sandwich?" you are awesome! from these 2 comments, i am understanding that A: take a look at sum chaos marauders and B: dont waste my time with catachans. am I right? thanks for your input! 
EDIT: so what i'm looking at now are chaos marauders and bretonnian men at arms for my conversions, does any one else have any ideas/comments?


----------

